# Mesa Verde Trip Questions



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm heading down to Mesa Verde with my wife and kids in early June. I haven't been there since I was a teenager. We are looking for a cheap hotel/motel to stay at while we are down there (I can't convince my wife to camp). Does anyone know good/cheap hotels to stay in down there? Plus, any advice on sights to see and the best way to go about seeing as much of the park as possible in a couple of days would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I took my family last year. We spent a day at mesa verde on our way back from NM. We stayed in a hotel in Cortez sorry can't remember the name. You can check out every thing online. If you have'nt it will save you some time. Some of the bigger sites in mesa verde you have to buy tour tickets like the cliff palace, long house you can get them at the visitor center / museum. You can find out about the camping and near by hotels online also. If your going to spend several days camping would be fun ( save you some drive time) or stay in the lodge.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

We went 3 years ago and towed a tent trailer to cortez (almost moved there instead of Alaska).

I'm sure you'll be able to see everything in two days, just depends on whether or not you want to do all the hikes. We went early enough in the year not all of them were open and I don't think I would want to do the longer stuff with little kids. I think we did cliff palace and balcony house tours.
http://www.nps.gov/meve/planyourvisit/tour_tickets.htm


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mesa Verde is one of my favorite destination rides on the Goldwing. Several hotels in Cortez. Lots of wildlife. Last year there were several "big" bucks at the visitors center. The sites are unbelievable. Enjoy.


----------

